# Record expired programs



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

Sometimes I want to set a season pass for a program that just finished playing a few hours ago. TIVO will not let me record that as a season pass. I always think I'll remember next time I see that program but I always forget until it's too late again.

So, can you change the tivo record program options so that if a program is in the past, I'm still able to set a season pass to it?


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

When looking at the show, use the _view upcoming epsiodes_ and create a season pass from one of the upcoming episodes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mclark11 said:


> Sometimes I want to set a season pass for a program that just finished playing a few hours ago. TIVO will not let me record that as a season pass. I always think I'll remember next time I see that program but I always forget until it's too late again.
> 
> So, can you change the tivo record program options so that if a program is in the past, I'm still able to set a season pass to it?


You can't do it from the guide. You can do it from "Browse by Time" or "Browse by Channel", even for a show that is over. At least on the Premiere.


----------



## smgeisler (Dec 23, 2001)

mclark11 said:


> Sometimes I want to set a season pass for a program that just finished playing a few hours ago. TIVO will not let me record that as a season pass. I always think I'll remember next time I see that program but I always forget until it's too late again.
> 
> So, can you change the tivo record program options so that if a program is in the past, I'm still able to set a season pass to it?


You could make a wishlist for it. You can even do that for future shows that don't even exist yet. i.e., you see a preview for a show starting in Sept but you can't make a season pass, just make a wishlist for the show's title and set it to record automatically. Then when the show finally airs, create the season pass.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Some show ads also have the TiVo Thumbs-up feature enabled. These ads display a little TiVo thumbs-up logo in the corner. When playing one of those ads, pressing the Thumbs-up will automatically record the show. Once recorded, one can then set a season pass from the recording.


----------

